# Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?



## Administrator (10. Februar 2007)

*Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ACE (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*

HDR wird definitiv zu übertrieben eingesetzt. Zum einen gehen die Helligkeitsveränderungen in Spielen viel zu schnell vonstatten. Bis sich die Augen völlig an eine dunkle Umgebung gewöhnt haben, kann es in der Realität bis zu einer Minute dauern, und nicht nur 2 Sekunden, wie in den meisten Spielen mit HDR.

Und zum anderen ist die Helligkeitsanpassung der Augen eine sehr subtile Sache, die man im Normalfall gar nicht merkt und die auch nur bei stockdunklen Umgebungen überhaupt wirklich zum Tragen kommt. In Spielen sind die Helligkeitsunterschiede durch HDR aber viel zu dramatisch. Das geht dann so weit, dass die Dinge total ausgewaschen aussehen, nur weil man ein bisschen im Schatten steht.

Ansonsten sind  viele HDR-Umgebungen auch generell zu dunkel. Test Drive Unlimited ist da ein gutes Beispiel. Das benutzt generell eine viel zu dunkle Farbpalette, was vor allem auffällt, wenn man HDR abschaltet.

Und überhaupt? Kann kann die Helligkeitsanpassung der Augen nicht ganz einfach und ressourcensparend über eine On-The-Fly Gamma-Korrektur simulieren? Muss es unbedingt eine performancefressende 3D-Berechnung sein, die in der Praxis keinen, oder wenn doch, dann nur einen sehr geringfügigen, Unterschied zur Gammawert-Veränderung machen würde?

Für mich ist HDR jedenfalls die überflüssigste Sache seit der Erfindung von Hundepullovern. Bringt nicht viel, sieht meistens sogar richtig mies aus und frisst unnötig Performance. Aber Hauptsache man hat wieder ein feines, prestigeträchtiges Buzzwort, dass man in Pressemitteilungen und auf Grafikkarten-Kartons durch die Gegend schmeissen kann. Und das Schlimm ist: es springen viele zu Leute auf diese Marketinginstrumente auch noch an.


----------



## ananas45 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*

HDR wird IMHO zu oft übertrieben eingesetzt. An sich zur realistischrem Grafik gedacht, kommt oft das Gegenteil heraus. Falls HDR sinngemäß eingesetzt wird bin ich absolut dafür, doch manchmal sieht einfach nur verschmiert aus und kostet elend viel Performance.


----------



## IXS (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*

Bloom sieht als Kunstfilter schon viel besser aus.

Außerdem meinen einige Softwarehäuser wohl, dass durch HDR die gesamte Grafik besser aussieht. 
IMHO ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Schlechte Texturen sehen bei unechtem "Licht" noch übler aus.
Gleiches gilt auch für Shader und Mapper. Eine Grafik sieht nicht besser aus, nur weil wiedermal ein aktueller Shader bis zum Anschlag ausgereizt wird.

HDR, ja, aber in geziehlten Dosen.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*

Es scheint so, wie eigentlich immer, dass gilt, oh es gibt HDRR, dann aber nix wie rein damit ins Spiel und zwar so, dass es auch jeder merkt, wir können das!

Wirklich extrem wurde bei Serious Sam 2 übertrieben (gut, bei dem Spiel fallen Übertreibungen aber weniger auf).
Im ersten Level gibt es in einem Dorf einen metallischen Basketballkorb, das Ding kann man gar nicht klar erkennen, so wird man davon geblendet...

Wenn das Spiel dann, Im Gegensatz zu Sam 2, vorgibt realistisch zu sein, ist so ein Strahlemann natürlich ein Atmosphärekiller.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*

Imho war HDR bisher nur und einzig bei Games auf Basis der Source-Engine ein nützliches, und optisch ansprechendes Element. Zwar gab es auch da, besonders am Anfang, einige Probleme mit _zu_ starken Effekten, aber bei HL2E1, DoD und den umgewandelten CSS Karten ist es eigentlich ein netter, und sehr realistischer Effekt. Dies waren dann aber auch schon alle Worte des Lobes, die ich für diese Technik aussprechen kann, da 90% der anderen Hersteller schlichtweg unfähig sind, diese Technik _überlegt_ und _stimmig_ einzusetzen. Da leuchten kleine Umgebungsobjekte wie ein Scheinwerfer, Figuren werden fast gänzlich vom Licht "umschlungen", und man muss sich bei einigen Titeln schon arg die Augen reiben, bzw. an Einstellungen rumspielen, damit man den Titel überhaupt erträglich spielen kann. Wenn jeder Grashalm, jeder Baum, jedes Dach und jede Figur unnatürlich stark leuchtet, dann hat das mit optischer Finesse nichts mehr zu tun. Ist aber generell ein Problem bei allen heutigen Spielen: Man setzt übertriebene Effekte an allen Ecken und Enden ein, weil man es _kann_ (irgendwie muss man eben die 600 Euro GraKas fordern), und nicht weil es _nötig_ ist. Bis auf die Source-Engine taugen einfach alle anderen Engines (bzw. Entwickler ) nicht, um Welten _realistisch_ und _stimmig_ zu präsentieren. Lieber spiele ich Titel mit angestaubter, aber Augen freundlicher Grafik wie z.B. Call of Cthulhu, als mir von Gothic 3, Oblivion, UE3-Games und Co. die Netzhaut verbrennen zu lassen. Nicht jedes Spiel _muss_ realistisch schlicht aussehen, aber bitte auch nicht so übertrieben, wie man es heute häufig sieht.

Daher ist diese Technik wie eine geladene Waffe die man in die Hand eines Kleinkindes gibt: Es weiß nicht damit umzugehen, und stellt nur Unfug damit an.

Regards, eX!


----------



## pirx (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*



			
				IXS am 10.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Bloom sieht als Kunstfilter schon viel besser aus.


MIt Bloom kann mans aber auch entschieden übertreiben, sinnvoll sind da eindeutig variable Einstellungsmöglichkeiten!

Was allerdings HDR mit mehr Realismus zu tun haben soll, ist mir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes schleierhaft! So wie sich das bis jetzt anbietet, grenzt es doch eher an Lächerlichkeit... möglich dass bildschirmgeschädigte Programmiereraugen ihre Umwelt so wahrnehmen, ich jedenfalls definitiv nicht


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*

Ich finde das es oft einfach viel zu übertrieben eingesetzt wird. Dadurch wirkt die ganze Umgebung wie verstrahlt und überbeleuchtet und alles sieht total künstlich aus. Ich sag nur Glühwürmchenoptik


----------



## crackajack (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*



			
				pirx am 10.02.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie sich das bis jetzt anbietet, grenzt es doch eher an Lächerlichkeit...


  
Das wohl am bescheuertsten genutzte Grafikfeature aller Zeiten.
Großes Danke an D3D9, an die Programmierer, die natürlich jeden Blödsinn maßlos austesten und besonders die gamedesigner, die den Stuss dann gleich schön finden müssen.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*

HDR kann durchaus eine realistische Optik auf den Bildschirm zaubern wenn es richtig dosiert eingesetzt wird. 
Ich denke da an die Szene als ich zum ersten mal FarCry mit HDR gestartet hatte... boah...   
Als man dann durch dieses Felsloch auf die Insel schaut und für die ersten 2 Sek. von der Sonne geblendet wird, dann aber die Helligkeit zurück geht und man die Insel in ihrer vollen Pracht bestaunen konnte... das war schon DELUXE!  

Allerdings stört es extrem, und sieht auch unrealistisch aus, wenn irgendwelche, eigentlich matten, Gegenstände so dermaßen blenden und reflektieren dass man sich schon instinktiv vom Bildschirm abwendet... 

Also liebe Entwickler, gerne HDR einsetzen, aber bitte wohl dosiert!


----------



## IXS (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*



			
				Chemenu am 13.02.2007 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> HDR kann durchaus eine *realistische Optik *auf den Bildschirm zaubern wenn es richtig dosiert eingesetzt wird.
> Ich denke da an die Szene als ich zum ersten mal FarCry mit HDR gestartet hatte... boah...
> Als man dann durch dieses Felsloch auf die Insel schaut und für die ersten 2 Sek. von der Sonne geblendet wird, dann aber die Helligkeit zurück geht und man die Insel in ihrer vollen Pracht bestaunen konnte... das war schon DELUXE!



Sicher, dass das "Realität" ist?
Also, wenn ich das so wahrnehmen würde, würde ich zum Augenarzt gehen.

Wo mich HDR beeindruckt, ist in 3DMark 06, diese "Arktis" Darstellung.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*



			
				IXS am 13.02.2007 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 13.02.2007 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist es nicht Realität. Wenn man einen Film anschaut und die Kamera dreht sich von einer dunklen Ecke in helleres Licht, ist ein ähnlicher Efffekt zu beobachten. Bei Oblivion z. B. fand ich es sehr gelungen.

HDR wird allerdings nie wirklich realistisch aussehen, da es das Anpassen des Auges an hellere oder dunklere Hintergründe simuliert. Da vermutlich kein Bildschirm je diese Helligkeitsunterschiede darstellen kann, denkt man sich halt solche optischen Tricks aus. Mir persönlich gefällt es, solang es nicht übertrieben eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Jared (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*

Ich finde HDR super - wenn es richtig eingesetzt wird. Wie  hier schon viele geschrieben haben, wird es in dem meisten Spielen aber viel zu übertrieben und unpassend eingesetzt.

Tatsächlich ist ein HDR-Effekt in einer regengrauen Nachmittagsszene einfach nur fehl am Platz. Der Dynamikumfang dieser Szene ist nun mal klein und das ist ja auch so gewollt.

Bei einem Wüstenszenario in praller Mittagssonne passt es hingegen sehr gut. Denn bei so extremen Kontrastverhältnissen merkst du auch in Wirklichkeit den Wechsel wechsel, wenn du aus dem Schatten in die Sonne tritts. Da kneifst du automatisch die Augen zusammen. Und genau dafür ist HDR eigentlich gedacht. Um extreme Kontraste auf einem kontrastarmen Medium, wie einem Monitor darzustellen.

Sinnvolle Beispiele:
*1.* Autofahrt Nachts, Gengenverkehr, mann wird geblendet und erkennt die Umgebung nicht mehr so gut, weil der Kontrast zu stark wird. Das ist in echt auch so. Nun soller dabei aber nicht wieder übertrieben werden und der ganze Hintergrund geschwärzt.

*2.* Du blickst aus dem Inneren eines Dunklen Hauses/Tunnels/Bunkers hinaus in die sonnenerhellte Landschafft. Dann siehst du draußen erst nur weiß (geblendet) und nach kurzer Zeit drinnen nur noch schwarz. Das ist auch in echt so.

*3.* Du stehst in der Sonne und blickts ins Innere eines recht dunklen Raums. Da sihest du auch nur umrisse, weil es zu dunkel ist.

Die letzten beiden Beispiele lassen sich auch in Spielen taktisch sinnvoll einbauen.

Nochmal zusammengefasst: HDR wurde entwickelt um extreme Kontrastverhältnisse darzustellen. Und genau dafür sollte es auch eingesetzt werden und nicht zum sinnloses Effekthaschen!


----------



## Chemenu (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*



			
				Jared am 15.02.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> *2.* Du blickst aus dem Inneren eines Dunklen Hauses/Tunnels/Bunkers hinaus in die sonnenerhellte Landschafft. Dann siehst du draußen erst nur weiß (geblendet) und nach kurzer Zeit drinnen nur noch schwarz. Das ist auch in echt so.



Ja, das entspricht auch der Szene aus FarCry.
Also warum, IXS, ist das für dich unrealistisch?  

Mir geht es immer so wenn ich z.B. beim Autofahren aus einem dunklen Tunnel komme udn draussen die Sonne scheint...


----------



## markenprodukt (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*



			
				ananas45 am 10.02.2007 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> HDR wird IMHO zu oft übertrieben eingesetzt. An sich zur realistischrem Grafik gedacht, kommt oft das Gegenteil heraus. Falls HDR sinngemäß eingesetzt wird bin ich absolut dafür, doch manchmal sieht einfach nur verschmiert aus und kostet elend viel Performance.



Tja jetzt muss ich nicht mehr viel schreiben  und kann mich deiner Meinung anschließen


----------



## SoSchautsAus (11. März 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*

Ich weiss gar nicht welches Posting ich quoten soll um mein dito drunterzusetzen, eigentlich stimmt fast alles was bisher gesagt wurde. 

[X] Viele Hersteller übertreiben es einfach...

SSA


----------



## IXS (12. März 2007)

*AW: Wie stehen Sie zum Thema HDR (High Dynamic Range)? Zu viel des Guten oder könnte es ruhig öfter eingesetzt werden?*



			
				Chemenu am 15.02.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das entspricht auch der Szene aus FarCry.
> Also warum, IXS, ist das für dich unrealistisch?
> 
> Mir geht es immer so wenn ich z.B. beim Autofahren aus einem dunklen Tunnel komme udn draussen die Sonne scheint...




Wenn das so für dich aussieht, solltest du vielleicht mehr Vitamin A konsumieren. Oder mal einen Augenarzt konsultieren 

Der Effekt stellt eigentlich eine Kamera mit automatischer Belichtungszeit dar, das sich langsam nachregelt.
Ähnlich dem Lens-Flare-Effekt, der im menschlichen Auge auch nicht auftritt.


----------

